# 3T Morphe Handlebars



## Percy (9 Feb 2012)

This is a bit of a long shot but I might as well ask - the alternative is giving in to converting my quill stem to an A-head, which I'd like to avoid if possible.

Anyway - I'm after some 3T Morphe handlebars, with 26mm clamp (although I don't think they came in any other size). I believe they stopped making them a few years ago but I'm hoping someone might have some on an old bike that they don't want, or lying round in a shed? I have money of course, and am prepared to part with it!

Colour and condition doesn't particularly matter - it's the shape/fit I want them for. Preferably 43cm across (end to end, as opposed to centre to centre) but I'll consider any.


----------



## com2stay (27 Feb 2012)

you can get them here http://defietsenmaker.nl/index.php?...ghly-polished_&action=article&aid=792&lang=EN
http://defietsenmaker.nl/index.php?item=&action=page&group_id=10000003&lang=EN


----------



## Percy (27 Feb 2012)

com2stay said:


> you can get them here http://defietsenmaker.nl/index.php?...ghly-polished_&action=article&aid=792&lang=EN
> http://defietsenmaker.nl/index.php?item=&action=page&group_id=10000003&lang=EN


 
Ah, thanks com2stay. Ironically, the last bits for my A-head conversion arrived in the post today. Hmm... I might have to stick with the quill and order these. Why is bike building/modifying never easy!


----------

